# Starting on Saltwater



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

*Landmax and SW Cube*

Hi,

After a few years in FW, I have debated for a year and decided to dive into SW. I got a 24 - 29 gal. cube sold from Aquatic Kingdom. So far I got my stand that I will be reinforcing and some sand. The Cube has the built in refugeum with light, skimmer, 4 t5 lights I think about 24w each and moonlights. Just debating weather or not to re-wire the switches so I can put a timer for each set of lights. I'm going to be getting some SW from my LFS and a few pounds of LR to start out the tank. Once my LFS gets some cured Bali LR then I'm going to put them in the tank.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

thats a really nice cube.. has everything built in.. The T5's are way better then the standard Power compact's that are usually included. You will be able to grow any corals in there. 96 watts of T5's is equivilent to 200+ watts of Metal Halide in a tank that size and depth.. Good luck and if you have any question just ask.. I learned the hard way so i know what not to do.. my advice.. my book, lots of books.. try to get recently published books though as many are outdated.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

not sure what you mean, "re-wire" ...how many switches are there? it should have 2-3 switches.... I'm assuming 1 for daylights, 1 for actinics (if you have) and 1 for moonlights...therefore, you should have three cords, connect each cord to a "timer" that goes into the wall outlet, and turn the switches on only the ones you set for whatever times will be on then


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

Unfortunately, it only has 1 cord for all 3 switches. I only need one more cord so I can start wiring.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

any idea what kind of ballasts it has running?


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

I dont know the type of balast but I think it has 2. One for each set of lights. I'm also thingking of puting in a couple of High Powered LED's to get the rippling efect of the water to show.


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

finished moding the plugs for lights. Placed timers for all the lights and set them up for a 12 hr cycle. 

I filled it up with water unfortunately not knowing any better, I had the sand already in and mixed the salt in the tank. I hae been checking my salinity and readings keep on changing right now.


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

I ran into a snag a couple days ago. I think my table warped and even with the styrofoam in between the tank and stand, the tank cracked. Thsi happened befor work so I had to find all the containers I have to drain the water. The next day, my LFS was kind enough to change the tank and I built a new stand. The new stand cost me $30 scratch built from Home Depot. Once that was all set, I got a few pieces of LR from LFS and put themin for now. It is now time to wait about a month until my LFS get better LR for me to get.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Looking good !!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Whoa omg.. I am sorry about the cracking tank! D:

The new stand and tank look fantastic!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

New stand looks pretty sharp!

Good of the LFS to replace the tank. Now let's get some rock in there


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

Just found some signs of life in my tank. Just after a few days of getting the LR. So far I tested for amonia and ALK, 0.0 and 3.5 respectively. I got some pics, no idea what they are.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The first two are bristle worms. They're decent detrivores, and a good sign that other stuff may have hitch hiked into your tank.

Let the fascination with rock begin.


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

Just added 5 hermit crabs, 5 snails and 1 chromis to test out my system. Un fortunately, my chromis disapeared when I got back from work. Had my water tested and it showd about 0.0 - 0.1 Amonia and slight hint of Nitrites. Will refrain from purchasing fish for a while.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

How do you mean by disappearing? Suspected hiding somewhere or dead and gone? If dead and not gone you should remove the body, unless all cleaned up by the clean up crew.

Make sure you acclimate everything properly.


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

I think the crew cleaned it up quick coz I could not find the body when I moved the LR.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Did you check the floor?


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

The floor meaning did it jump out? I doubt it could have since it is a close top system. It has been 2 days now so I doubt that it is still alive.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

You will want to keep those worms under control tho yes they are good but too many can reek havoc ,do not touch them with your bare hands they do sting and it hurts like heck for days !


congrats!! looking great !


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

I belive this is a piec of coral that came with the LR. I thought it was dead but today I saw it extending it self. I have also noticed some light brown stuff spreading on the surface of the sand, glass and LR. I'm thinking some sort of alge or something.

















Here is some pics of my hermits.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nice little hitch hiker. 

The brown stuff are diatoms - normal part of the cycle and maturation process.


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

I bought a ZOO coral couple days ago and realized there was another attached to the structure. After some reaserch I found out that is was a Apista. What should I do with the darn thing? Pics will come soon.

I also went to my LFS and got a free small GSP and some ruble for my refugum.

Some green alge is also starting to grow on the glass.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

You don't appear to have much rock in your display, did you put most of it in the sump?

I wouldn't be concerned over the bristleworms, they tend not to over populate (sort of self regulate) I heavily feed my systems and don't see a large infestation.

Do a search on Aiptasia as there are many options to get rid of it.

I've had success with....
Aiptasia-X

Also known to work....
Kalk Paste
Vinegar
Boiling Water

Hit and miss with the following....
Peppermint Shrimp
Copperband Butterfly

HTH's,
Chris


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Make sure it *is* Aiptasia.

I think it's better to go straight to Aiptasia-X as Chris recommended. I've read numerous posts claiming most satisfactory result with Aiptasia-X over all other products. 

I was able to kill *all* Aiptasias I could find (over 10 so far) with Aiptasia-X at first try, except one that's still alive....


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

I wake up this morning and wala Aptasia is gone. I have a feeling that it just moved. I guess I won't try medicating until I find the sucker.

BWT here are some pics of the corrals I got.

ZOO - First pic is w/o flash and the 2nd is with the flash.

















Green Star Polyp - with and w/o Flash.


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

I went home today and noticed that there were some white bugs on the glass. I took the pic as best I could, can anyone tell me what this is?


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

Does anyone know what type of anemone is this? It looks like it is spreading fairly quick.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Landmax said:


> I ran into a snag a couple days ago. I think my table warped and even with the styrofoam in between the tank and stand, the tank cracked. Thsi happened befor work so I had to find all the containers I have to drain the water. The next day, my LFS was kind enough to change the tank and I built a new stand. The new stand cost me $30 scratch built from Home Depot. Once that was all set, I got a few pieces of LR from LFS and put themin for now. It is now time to wait about a month until my LFS get better LR for me to get.


styrofoam between the tank and stand? is that supposed to be done? lol, I'm new to this saltwater thing myself but I have a 90 gallon setup with no support between tank and stand with no problems. It's very unfortunate your tank cracked, sorry to hear it.


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

It is not absolutely necessary but I just want to make sure that the tank will be safe.


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

Just got more LR from LFS. They got a fresh shipment today and from what I was told it was about 9000 lbs of Bali LR.










































A shot with the fan on the side vent of the hood to get the heat out fast.


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

Your rocks are beautiful. where did you get your rocks and how much are they per lb?


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

I got my rocks from Aquatic Kingdom www.aquatickindom.ca. They are loacted west of Hwy 427 and Dundas. As for the price, it was charged @ 5.50/lbs.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

how do you like the tank so far? i saw it there, but havent heard of the name. is that the one with the built in refugm?


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

daking said:


> how do you like the tank so far? i saw it there, but havent heard of the name. is that the one with the built in refugm?


So far, I have been satisfied with the tank. The dimentions were perfect for the space I had.

Yes, the tank has a built in refugeum and has a skimmer.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

I saw it there, I was going to get it... the wife would have killlllllled me!


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

Just upped my cleaning cruew by 4 blu legged hermits. 2 turbo snails and 1 grazing turbo snail. Unfortunately, one of my older hermit crabs took residence in the Graizing turbo snails shell thus killing it... doh!!!!

I have noticed that green micro algae is constantly floating at the top of water line. Another red slime algae is @ the bottom of the tank.

What can I use to end these algae?


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

Can anyone ID this? I think they are snails without shells but not too sure. It does not seem to harm the Zoas or the GSP.


----------



## tropicalfishlover1220 (Jan 12, 2009)

stomata-something. Perfectly harmless little guys... they're like snails but free


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

stomatella sp.

Looks like the giant ones I have - light blue shells, and they get to be about 1.5" long.


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Landmax said:


> Does anyone know what type of anemone is this? It looks like it is spreading fairly quick.


Majona anenome...BAD


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm getting a little bit concerned because the stomata snails are spreading rather quick. Should I just pluck them out or get a predetor to eat them?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I wouldn't be too concerned about Stomata snails as they are good guys in your tank.


----------



## bablumolla (May 11, 2009)

There's a video that may be of some use for you on Tank at http://www.saltwaterhub.com/A-Dream-Aquarium.shtml I've been finding the site useful.


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

Here are some pictures of some amphipods. Unfortunately I think they are the culprits in eating my darn small zoas.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I doubt these guys eat zoas. They might be interested in something around zoas, but not zoas themselves.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They're probably eating the decaying and dead zoas - people often see them "eating" their acros - but really, they're just eating the dead and decaying flesh.


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

I wish that was the case, I have notice alot of my smaller pods disapearing. I think it is time to put some fish in my tank. Unfortunately I am hesitant because of my temperature swings.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

How bad are your temp swings? Have you thought of leaving part of the canopy open to allow for some more evaporation to occur?

I think the fish will be much more tolerant of temp swings than the corals will be.


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

Well I just got 2 Ocelaris Clowns and a 6 line wrasse. So far my temp dips to about 78 and goes up to 81. I have my condo A/C on so 3 degree temp swing hopefully ait so bad. Gonna get me a cleaner shrimp soon. For a 30g tank with LR and stuff, can I still put in a Goby? If so, what goby would you guys sugest? Any tips on feeding coz I'm prety new to Marine and only feeding flakes right now.


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

I would give it a bit of time before you add a blenny
Bi color blenny are nice addition as well.
Cleaner shrimp or a nice blood shrimp would add attraction to your tank as well.
Temp swings in my tanks can vary in24 hour period.
Go from 76 to 82
Those little pods are a good thing
Adding some phytoplankton for a food for them
Might be a good thought


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Landmax said:


> Well I just got 2 Ocelaris Clowns and a 6 line wrasse. So far my temp dips to about 78 and goes up to 81. I have my condo A/C on so 3 degree temp swing hopefully ait so bad. Gonna get me a cleaner shrimp soon. For a 30g tank with LR and stuff, can I still put in a Goby? If so, what goby would you guys sugest? Any tips on feeding coz I'm prety new to Marine and only feeding flakes right now.


78 - 81 should be fine. Most people with bigger tanks get about that much fluctuation day/night due to halides. Even with a temp controller, you're looking at about a 4f range of fluctuation (2 before the chiller goes on, 2 before the heater goes on), so I wouldn't worry too much.

As for the goby, you could probably get away with one, but I'd take the stocking slower. Two clowns and the sixline are a big step from no fish.

As for feeding, try a variety. I use pellets and feed a mix of Ocean Nutrition formula One and two (small pellets), NLS marine pellets (small), NLS Thera-A pellets (small), Golden pearls (300 - 500 uM), and also Hikari and PE mysis shrimp (PE are bigger). I usually aim for two to three different foods per day.


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

Pic of my 2 clown fish. They seem happy and started swimming arround. Feeding them Formula One Flakes during the day then some brine shrimp 2 hrs before lights out.
















My coco worm. I was lucky enough to be able to get one.
















The Six Line Wrasse I got that eats everything it can find. I noticed that I don't have that may baby stomatallias left and Isopods have been scares. On the bright side, one of my zoo colonies seem to stop disapearing.
















Shots of the zoos in my tank. Started target feeding them with Coral Frenzy once a week.







































The system has been running for about 3 months now.
















Not sure what that thing is inside the shell so I took it out of the tank. Does anyone know if it is safe or not? I know the little snail is not good for the system.


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

Went to Aquatic Kingdom and ended up buying more stuff than expected.

Pics of a sun coral that I'm trying to get used to feeding during the day when I get home from work. Still having problems getting used to feeding and letting it open up. Any advise would be a great help.

















Got this one for free.
It was hanging around by it self.










Frog Spawn, hopefully my clown can live there.










Can someone ID this? Apparently is is some filter feeder. It das grown a little in the past few days.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The thing in the larger snail shell is some kind of pest anemone much like an aptasia.

The smaller snail is a good one - a collonista snail, not a sundial snail.

The coral at the end of the last post looks to be a dendronephthya sp. of some sort. Difficult to keep. I've had a little chunk (started at the same as yours) that has just shrunk in the time I've had it - they're heavy filter feeders and very difficult to keep.


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

Im realy going to need help on this one. 

Going on a 5 day vacation to the US. Problem is how can I feed my tank w/o human help. Looking for some advise.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

You could probably use those automatic feeders (battery operated) to feed your fish while on vacation, unless you can get your friend/relative to feed them everyday.


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

I was thinking about that but how about the corals?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

They should be ok for a while with just lighting, and stuff from fish. Are you feeding corals actively?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

If I were to go on a long trip my biggest concern would be water top-offs.


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

I've been trying to feed my sun coral every day so far. Depending on the temp, I have not been topong off that much. Should I shorten the light cycle to reduce heat thus reducing evaporation?


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

What should be added to the tank regularly regarding trace elements and other important solutions to the system?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

For your system, I would just keep up with regular water changes - I think that would do the best job of keeping things in balance.


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

Man I got back from vacation and saw the blue hornet frag I got was dying and Cyano started growing. I know I have enough flow in the tank but the thing is, I've never seen Cyano have clear air bubbles coming from it. Is this normal? Should I try and use Carbon and Phosban?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

When I had cyano spreading in my new 75G, air bubbles would form around it too.

I would check water quality before taking any actions - salinity, nitrate, phosphate, etc. I had carbon running and phosphate was 0.

My cyano problem subsided after few days and it's mostly gone..


----------

